# Tiny update



## kaykay (Jul 26, 2007)

Went by osu when we got done with the show and the news is not good. My beautiful girl is not improving. im crying typing thsi so im sorry if its amess. She just doesnt seem to be able to turn the corner. Now they dont think its potomac fever but we will know for sure later today whenthe test comes back. She is totally septic now. I keep kissing her and telling her she has to fight but i dont think she can. T/he vet wants to give her until tomarrow morning. If ther is no improvement by then we will stop treatments. its so hard to see her like this with her head to the ground and the light in her eyes gone.

thank you all so much for your prayeres and emails. Dont knwo what i would do without all of you. I am truly blessed to have friends who totally understand what this horse means to me. I would appreciate every prayer and good thought we can get i cant stop hoping that maybe just maybe she will start to turn around


----------



## lvponies (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, Kay!!! I am so sorry that Tiny is so ill!!! My thoughts and prayers continue for you both.




:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kay...our thoughts are with you and Tiny



:

Tracy


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok Kay, I am so sorry- they still dont know for sure what it is?? Maybe if they changed meds or something? I hate hearing this and my heart goes out to you and your little horse. I am sending lots of prayers her way!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Kay! I am sending my most fervent prayers and get well wishes for your beloved companion, Tiny. Hold the vision of her strong and healthy in your mind if you can. Sending big hugs your way, it is so frightening, so very frightening, to be in your situation.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay I am so very sorry- I was, as I know you were, hoping for better news.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kay. I am crying with you!! Come on Tiny, sweetie you can do it!! Sending huge prayers and hugs your way. Thank you so much for taking the time to update us during this rough time for you.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay,

I'm so sorry!! :no: I'll be thinking positive thoughts. See you next week.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so sorry! Prayers still coming for your Tiny.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Kay, my heart is just breaking for you...I know what this is like, and it's just the worst...please try to stay strong...

Hugs, my friend,

Liz R.


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Kay, I am so sorry to hear she has not begun to improve. (You & Tiny have been on my mind ever since I read she was ill. )

I am so hopeful you will see her spirit begin to return within the next critical 24 hours.

Hang in there and remember to take care of yourself, too.

-Becky


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Kay, even my coworkers are misty-eyed. We will all be praying for you and Tiny.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, not the news any of us wanted to read.

I will continue to pray for a miracle for Tiny along with prayers

for you, to carry you thru....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Kay. I was sure hoping and praying for a different update. Please don't lose hope.



:


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 26, 2007)

Geez Kay. I had no idea. So sorry you and Tiny are going through this. Thinking positive thoughts for Tiny.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh.....this is not the update I was hoping for....I am so sorry Tiny is not doing well.



I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## whitney (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear LORD please lay your healing hands on Tiny and on the shoulders of Kay.


----------



## twister (Jul 26, 2007)

So sorry Kay that Tiny is not better, keeping her in my thoughts and prayers that a miracle will happen and she will rally. Hugs toyou.

Yvonne


----------



## sfmini (Jul 26, 2007)

Aw Kay, yet another time when I wish I lived closer so I could come give you a hug, but I am not driving yet and that is too far to walk!

Hang in there, don't give up yet. I remember we had one that the vets asked for another day when we wanted to quit, and that was all she needed. She has become one of our best broodmares.


----------



## Reble (Jul 26, 2007)

Thinking of you Kay and Tiny



:


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay so very sorry about Tiny, God bless you and give you peace. I know it isnt easy.

Hugs

Lyn


----------



## Tammie (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay, I'm so sorry to hear that Tiny is not improving. My heart is breaking for you. I will keep the prayers coming for Tiny and hope that she can bounce back from whatever this is. I will also keep the prayers coming for you and I hope you can find some comfort in knowing we all care.

Tammie~


----------



## carlenehorse (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. We are praying for Tiny.

Carlene


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2007)

Keep in mind, they always seem to suprise us and come through last minute.

It breaks my heart thinking of what your are going through right now :no:.

Continuing to pray for Tiny




:


----------



## Georgine (Jul 26, 2007)

I am very sorry for your troubles.

Poor little girl. I hope and pray for good things to happen for her.

As someone mentioned already, miracles can, and do, happen.

So very sad when our little ones are hurting and we don't know how to treat.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys will deffinately be in our prayers! We JUST went through Potomac so I'm sending healing thoughts your way! She can deffinately still pull through, these little ones amaze you sometimes!

Leya


----------



## Minimor (Jul 26, 2007)

awww Kay I feel so bad for you, and for Tiny. It's so hard to see them like that, and especially disheartening when you don't know what is wrong & don't know what to try.

{{{hugs}}}for you and prayers for Tiny!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay, please know we are praying for your TIny, that she pulls thru all of this..and will be back with the ones who love her so much. Sometimes it just dont seem fair. Corinne


----------



## Dona (Jul 26, 2007)

Please hang in there Kay. We are ALL pulling for Tiny...and sending many, many prayers for her recovery!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay, have you heard from osu yet this evening?

Still cannot get everything off my mind w/ you and tiny.


----------



## Barbie (Jul 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Kay-[/SIZE]

Still hoping and praying that Tiny can pull through. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Barbie



:



:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry she's not doing better yet, Kay, but where there's life, there's hope. I hope and pray she comes through this for you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 26, 2007)

you and Tiny will be in my prayers tonight

Lori


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay, I am so sorry to hear that she hasn't turned the corner yet. I have just lit a candle for Tiny and all the horses that are sick at the moment. We on this forum have had enough heartache this year. Come on Tiny, please, please don't give up.


----------



## k9mini2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay I am sorry, I hope we hear of an improvement.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay-

I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs to you.

Christy


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jul 26, 2007)

You and Tiny have been on my mind all day. I was really hoping to hear some good news tonight. If only good wishes and forum friends support were enough to pull her through, she'd be home already. Continued prayers for you both.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 26, 2007)

Kay

My heart goes out to you, and Tiny. I will be praying for her to make a full recovery.

God can help you through this. My prayers are with you. I know the pain you are in,

and so want to hear she is turning the corner. My prayers are with you and Tiny.

Hugs and Prayers

Vicky


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, I've been checking this thread off and on all day, hoping for some good news. You and Tiny are in my prayers.

Melba


----------



## nootka (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww, Kay....

I am so sorry. I hope for a miracle, too.

Liz M.


----------



## Marty (Jul 27, 2007)

I got plenty of candles for everyone.

I lit a whole bunch!


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 27, 2007)

:



:



:



: This is all I can do. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers all day.

Angie


----------



## Robin1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wishing and praying for a good outcome. So sorry you and Tiny are going through this.

Robin


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay,

Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Tiny. It is so difficult to have these precious little horses sick.

Hoping today brings a good outcome.


----------



## Kathy2m (Jul 27, 2007)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## kaykay (Jul 27, 2007)

im so sorry its taken me awhile to post. had to try and get myself together. Tinys suffering is over and she is at peace now. It was the hardest call I have ever had to make. I wanted so badly to be with her when she left this world but they had to hurry. They now suspect she had rabies. They have to act fast so she can be tested. Im so worried about Kyle now. They dont think our exsposure is high but no one will tell me if we need shots. we just have to wait for the state to test her and get it back. we do have a coon we have been trying to trap for a month now. rabies seems to be the only thing that fits her bizarre symptoms. I just cant believe shes gone. My brain is just overloaded right now worrying wether kyle was exsposed and the other horses.

Your posts and emails mean the world to me ad have kept me going. I feel so bad for the others that have had tragedy this week. My heart is with yours.

I keep looking out the window and cant imagine her never being there again. Patches and Dancer keep running to the fence when the truck pulls up. I know they are looking for Tiny. They were quite the 3 some of alpha mares. im so flooded with memories. tiny being born a fainting foal and the vet (having never seen one) said she would die and I should put her down. I refused and stayed up 48 hrs straight to keep her nursing. then i remember her laying in my lap. i totally spoiled her and she had no idea she was a horse. then i took her to my first show and she was a total brat and tried to get in my lap in the show ring. I remember lisa davis telling me i had to teach her to be a horse and she was right. even though she was a total brat she was always in the ribbons.

She was always a waterbaby. constantly standing in teh water trough which i would have to then go clean constantly. rusty always yelling at her to get out of the darn tank.

then came her colic surgery. she sailed thru and did so well and everyone at osu loved her. Then she lost her beautiful perfect foal.

I hope you dont mind me posting pictures. I cant even say how special she was. she taught me so much and touched my life so deeply. thank you all so much for being so good to us.

Tiny you have touched our lives so deeply and I will carry you in my heart forever
















throwing a fit at her first show











Tiny after surgery


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay, I'm sorry just isn't enough to say........

Tiny was a bright light in your life and will remain so

for all your days.

Take care of yourself. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay.. I am so sorry for your loss. It really saddens me to read this.. She is free of suffering now.


----------



## Relic (Jul 27, 2007)

Very sorry to read this this morning...


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay,

I am so very, very sorry.

Thanks for sharing her pictures - she will always have a very special place in your heart.

Hugs!


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay,

I'm SO SORRY!!! How heart wrenching. If they suspect Rabies (and the clinical symptoms seem to fit), please get your post exposure shots or at least call your primary physician. Rabies is not cureable and you don't have to be bit to be exposed. Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## lvponies (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay...my heart is just breaking for you...I've been there, with my "untouchable" Cody...and when you lose one of your "untouchables", you are left with a huge, huge hole in your heart. May time heal your pain, my friend. Please take care ... I am so, so sorry.... :no:

Liz R.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG Kay,,, I am so terribly sorry... I kept thinking you would get a good update. I am so saddened by your loss. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Ginia (Jul 27, 2007)

No words seem to fit the situation Kay. You KNOW how sorry I am, and how concerned about you and Kyle. Please keep me posted as you have information. I love you.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay, I am just reading through this today, and I was praying for a good outcome. I am so very truly sorry for your loss. :no:


----------



## whitney (Jul 27, 2007)

The LORD puts animals in our lives for such a SHORT time. But in those brief moments they teach us SO VERY MUCH about love. I am so terribly sorry Kay.


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay,

I am so terribly sorry. My heart breaks for you.

I wish I knew the words that could ease your pain.

Thinking of you and sending you my warmest thoughts, in your time of grief.

Tiny's loving memory is yours forever.

With deepest sympathy.

Becky


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, words can not express how sorry I am for you and your family


----------



## hairicane (Jul 27, 2007)

Praying for you , Im so sorry..... :no:


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh no Kay, this is such a heartbreaking situation. I’m deeply sorry about your Tiny girl, she was such an exquisite dear little thing and I know the hole in your heart over her loss is huge.

Desperately hoping it was not rabies and you and your family, both equine and human will be safe.


----------



## twister (Jul 27, 2007)

:no: Kay, I am so very sorry for your loss, every time I checked I was hoping to hear that Tiny had turned around and was on the road to recovery. At least she is free from pain and over the rainbow bridge horses run free in lush green pastures. My thoughts are with you and your family, hugs to you all.

Yvonne


----------



## nootka (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, thank you for sharing the photos and anecdotes.

I am so sorry your special girl is gone.

I hope that you get the best news about the rabies. I understand how stressed you must be, on top of the grief.

Take care of you and your family.

((hugs))

Liz


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay. I am so sorry. She was beautiful!!! I am so glad you posted pictures. It is so nice to see these loved babies. Sending hugs your way. Again, I am really sorry.




:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay,

I'm so sorry she's gone. My heart is breaking for you at the same time my brain is spinning over the possibility of the rabies. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures and touching stories about your very special girl. She was one of a kind!



:

Good bye sweet Tiny




:


----------



## SWA (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay



Amanda just told me... I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you...holding you in heart and prayers.

{{{{WARMESTLOVE&HUGS}}}


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, I am so very sorry to hear the news that Tiny is no longer with you and thank you for sharing her pictures as well. I know the pain of losing them, it hurts like heck. I hope Tiny is with my "Maggie" right now and can be a momma to her over the rainbow bridge. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay, I was so hoping for better news today. I am so sorry!! Poor girl had a rough start but what a wonderful owner and life she had with you!! This just kills me- I know what you are going through- there was obviously more than just the normal attachment there.

I hope that the test comes back negative and that there will not be further issues from this- this has certainly been enough! Lots of hugs to you all and Tiny's four legged friends that are missing her too. Again, I am so sorry!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kay. I sure hope it's not Rabies. Sure would help take some of the stress off of you.

Take care.......Hugs


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry just isn't enough. It's so hard to love and lose. Time will dull the pain, but Tiny will be in your heart and memories. I know this doesn't help much to hear this when all you want to do is stroke her velvety nose and scratch her neck, but in a while you'll think back to some of her antics and find yourself smiling. Take care.....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry, Kay, Her memory will live on in you. Hugs to you and to Tinys friends as well God Bless


----------



## Leeana (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh no kay, i just want to give you a big hug. :no: :no: :no:

She was such a beautiful girl, i loved her. I am so sorry you could not be there :no:


----------



## Untamed (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Kay:

I signed on hoping to hear good news about you and Tiny and was not expecting to read of her passing. I truly know how empty & devastated you feel when your favorite is gone as I have been there twice this year . . .

We will continue to pray for you with this newest development and hope that you & your family will not have to go through the rabies vacinations . . .

All our best,

Lee & Cory


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 27, 2007)

We are so sad to hear of your loss :no: . You all will be in our prayers. our hearts go out to you and your family.


----------



## anoki (Jul 27, 2007)

:no: I'm sorry just doesn't seem like enough to say......

((((hugs)))) and know you are in my thoughts...

~kathryn


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay i'm so sorry... :no:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad news. :no:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 27, 2007)

:no: So sorry to hear this. Thank you for posting her pictures; she was an adorable little girl.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh I'm SO sorry :no: :no: :no: Words cannot express my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, you know how I feel. Again, I am so sorry. I copied your photos and am going to make a memorial drawaing for you.

Amanda


----------



## dmm (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of Tiny's passing. Your memories of her will be with you forever. No one can take them away. Again, my sympathy....


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 27, 2007)

My heart goes out to you.... sorry for your loss. :no:

Leya


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 27, 2007)

So sad for you and hope your heart heals quickly. We get so attached to them and they bring so much to our own lives that it is so difficult to lose them with such a tragedy. She was so pretty!! Hugs, Mary


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 27, 2007)

:no: Awww Kay. I'm so sorry. She was such a pretty girl and was so very lucky to have you as her mom. She passed away knowing she was very much loved, I'm sure. Huge hugs for you




:


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay, words can't express how sad I am for you. It is just TOO heartbreaking to lose such a special little friend. I know she gave you everything and you returned the favor. In your heart she will live forever. I pray you feel her spirit now and again, a little preview of your eventual reunion at the Rainbow Bridge.

Sending big hugs your way...


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay - I am so sorry. We had a mare who died many years ago and they originally thought it was Rabies - I was scared to death because my two pseudo daughters had been with her and they were talking shots. It turned out that she had a severe calcium drop and her symptons were similiar to rabies. This was previous to being on the forum and learning about calcium problems.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Kyle.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## CKC (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Tiny's passing. You and Kyle are in my thoughts and prayers.

Kim


----------



## JanBKS (Jul 27, 2007)

*I am so sorry to hear about Tiny, My Heart goes out to you and Kyle.*

Please let us know when the test come back if it was Rabies for not.

You and Your Family are in my thoughts and Prayers.

{{Hugs}}

Jan


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh kaykay...I am so very sorry. My heart breaks for your loss ...what a beautiful little girl she was and just by her pictures you could tell she was special.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay,

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of Tiny!! I was hoping for better news when I signed on. There are just no words to express how sad I am for you and your family. :no:


----------



## crponies (Jul 27, 2007)

I was really hoping for good news when I came on today.



I'm so sorry you've lost your precious girl.


----------



## Dona (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, Kay :no: You have my deepest, heartfelt sympathy. I know that words cannot take the pain away......only time will help "heal" a broken heart.





*(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))*


----------



## Russ (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay, I am so sorry...don't know what to say...thinking of you and your family.

If it is rabies please give me a yell....I went through the rabies shots last summer. It isn't bad so don't fear it. I just want to share some info regarding the charges and how insurance deals with it before you start the series of rabies shots. If I can save you the nightmare in costs I had....I sure want to help you by sharing my experience before you start the shots.....

Hopefully, it isn't rabies. I'm praying for you......take care.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Kay, my heart just bleeds for you. Tiny was your soul horse. How special and beautiful, I loved seeing her pictures. My prayers are with you all and so hoping it wasn't rabies.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]so sorry you have lost your sweet girl, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## 4mymirage (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry... :no:


----------



## Gena (Jul 27, 2007)

Bless your heart for what you have been through Kay, I am sooo sorry, she was a very pretty little girl and so special. I had tears in my eyes reading your news and seeing your wonderful pictures. You will be in my thoughts and prayers (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Leeana (Jul 28, 2007)

Let us know how your doing, i want my kaykay to be alright


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm so very, very sorry Kay. I sure hope it's not rabies. Maybe one of the sleeping sicknesses? They & rabies have similar symptoms--when our mare had WNV so bad, rabies was one of the possibilities put forward by the vet, though I just knew it wasn't rabies in her case...hard to differentiate though.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## kaykay (Jul 28, 2007)

I cant even put into words what all your prayers, well wishes, emails have meant to me. Its been a really rough year here and you guys always pull me through. What an amazing group of people. Even though we have had a lot of bad things this year I really am blessed with this group of friends.

to marnie and vickie and mary lou im so sorry for your losses also and my heart aches along with yours

I laid in bed all day just emotionally and physically exhausted. But I do thank the ones that called to let me know they were thinking about us. I just couldnt talk without bawling my head off. Also thanks to jodi french for being so understanding about cancelling my photo shoot. I tried but I just couldnt do it.

Just a small update. I saw my farm vet and he is just adamant that its not rabies. He tends to think it was west nile. Im so confused between all these opinions. I just wish osu would call with the test results so I could stop worrying. My farm vet also said rabies from coons is just about impossible. He said they have only had like one confirmed case of a rabid coon in ohio in years and years. we trapped the coon again last night with a different trap (he chewed out of the first one) and again he got out. this is one smart coon.

This has been really hard on kyle and hubby too. Rusty said he keeps thinking he has to hook the trailer up and go get her.






Thank you all again. Means so much to me and my family. When I get the test results i will post them


----------



## kaykay (Jul 28, 2007)

just got off the phone with osu. my vet is off for the weekend so they wont tell me any test results until monday. still never even got the potomac fever test results that i was supposed to get 2 days ago. Im starting to wonder why I paid for all these tests when it didnt even matter and they wont even give me the results :no:


----------



## sedeh (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Kay, I'm so sorry you lost your special girl. :no: There seems to be a lot of that going around lately.....it can just stop! I was hoping for a better outcome when I read this thread.....you must be physically and emotionally exhausted. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## wendi leigh (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm so sorrry to hear you had to let Tiny go. May she rest in peace. It is so hard to lose one after you've tried so hard to keep them alive for their whole life. At least that's how I felt when Melody passed away earlier this year. I hope you discover what caused her to suddenly get so ill. I know you mentioned rabies, but I thought the vaccine was supposed to protect them.


----------



## lilfolks (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay, my heart goes out to you with your fight to have the baby live. Please let us know how she is doing and my prayers are with you and her.

Joyce L


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay & Family

I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your mare Tiny. I had so prayed for her to make it.

It is so hard to loose them. I truly do understand as we too lost one of our most treasured

and loved mares this week, Miss Cashmere to a massive Stroke. So I do feel your pain.

Our girls are running together in Heaven, trying hard to keep up with all those foals who

are running and playing. Cashmere so loved the babies.

I am just so sorry for you loss. She was a beautiful mare.

Hugs and Prayers to help through this

Vicky


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay,

I read Tiny's story a few days ago and have been checking everyday to see if there was any updates. Thank you for sharing her story and I hope your heart is soothed remembering the goods times the two of you shared.

Sincerely

Brandi


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay, I am so very sorry that your dear mare's ordeal has ended so sadly; it is so clear that you had given her your 'all' throughout her life, and how lucky she was to have spent the time she had here with such a loving and caring owner....

My heart is with you and your family. Now I hope to hear that it was NOT rabies, for all your sakes'--but that you do get answers from the veterinarians about what was the cause.

With deepest sympathy,

Margo


----------



## Russ (Jul 28, 2007)

Kay and family, just wanted to say after reading your responses today...try not to worry. Everything will be ok.......even ''if'' it's rabies ....not saying it is BUT don't want you to worry about it.....I am here today before you to say I survived the series of rabies shots



: ....they are NOT like they were a hundred years ago.....you get rabies shots in the arm or but.....it doesn't hurt....and I'm a weenie about shots.

This will make ya smile....I tell all my friends...all I need is a coggins and I can ship anywhere (I get a yearly flu shot



: )

Take care and don't worry...we are all praying for you.



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry Kay. I know how you loved your Tiny from the start, and how she loved you in return. You made the right decision ending her pain, despite the pain it has caused you. I will be praying for you and your family as you grieve.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 29, 2007)

although i am new to the forum, i have been following this story. i'm sooo sorry and good thoughts and prayers are winging their way to you from west central illinois!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 29, 2007)

Sending prayers your way at this very sad time!! I am so sorry you lost Tiny.You are in my thoughts.



:



:


----------



## Valerie (Jul 29, 2007)

Kay I am so very sorry to hear about Tiny.........my heart goes out to you and yours.....



:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Kay. I just got home from a show and came on to check on Tiny. I'm so deeply sorry you lost your little friend. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 30, 2007)

Kay, just read your post and so sorry about your losss.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kay I'm so sorry for your loss, I haven't been on here in a while and I just read the post's and I am just speachless and very upset, the pictures really got to me however I am so glad you posted them. Just remember that whenever you need to talk you can always talk to your friends on here. And I pray that you get the test results today. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. And may God be with your precious Tiny. ~Jessica


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. May your treasured memories help comfort you in this difficult time and may Tiny rest in peace, knowing you did everything humanly possible. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeannie B (Aug 4, 2007)

Kay, I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby!

I pray the pain of your loss eases with the fond memories.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2007)

we are back from congress which was bittersweet for me. my eyes were really swollen from crying before we left which lead to some kind of infection so i spent congress with gross looking swollen eyes.

Just got the call from osu yesterday. Tiny's test came back negative for rabies, west nile, salmonella and potomac fever. They are just stumped. They keep asking me if someone could have poisoned her but I told them theres no way. I dont think we will ever know what happened to my sweet girl. I still wake up thinking shes stilll going to be at the gate waiting for me to pet her then I realize shes gone all over again





Thanks to everyone for posting on here and supporting us thru this terrible time. You guys will never know how much it has meant to me. And thanks to everyones support at congress and everyone who came by to tell me how sorry they were they I lost Tiny. And to corey hatfield thank you so much for bailing me out by clipping jet. You are a lifesaver!

I also got a beautiful handwritten note and card from the staff at osu today that was very touching. I know i get frustrated with them but I also know they did their best to save her and knew how much she meant to me.

Thank you forum friends


----------



## Charlene (Aug 5, 2007)

i will echo the sentiments of everyone here. so sorry you are going through such an awful time. it's bad enough to lose a beloved animal but it seems to make it worse when the cause remains unknown.


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 5, 2007)

As frustrating as it is and as much as it hurts to not know the cause, take comfort in knowing it was not rabies or WNV. Had it been one of those, the rest of your herd would also be in danger.


----------

